# Have you ever bitten off more than you can cope with



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I sympathize with your predicament. 
I too bought a knitting machine with the intention of using it to use up stashed yarn more quickly. Vain effort! Yes, it uses yarn faster than knitting by hand, but it's not nearly as relaxing! So, it sits gathering dust.

Yarn has some of the properties of a gas; it expands to fill the available volume. When we lived in a small space, my 'stash' filled two or three shoeboxes. When we moved into a larger house - and minus the two kids! - the largest room became my wool-room. Result? My stash now fills many assorted bins and boxes (plastic and cardboard); they're stacked up to the 8' ceiling in the basement and three deep against the front wall (insulation?). There's a narrow footpath between the industrial steel shelving on one inside wall and the stacks against the front wall, and that steel shelving is also full - though, to be honest, not _everything_ on it is wool.

My husband rarely ventures into my lair, and when he does, his eyes glaze over at the sight of so much yarn, so many needles, so many knitting/crocheting books, etc.

A year ago, I took pen and paper and wrote a list of my WIPs. I stopped digging them out to list when I noticed I had 74 on the list. I know there are more hiding elsewhere in the house, but I'll get to them ... eventually.

If I spent less time on KP, maybe I'd get more knitting done!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, first off, STOP. Take a breath, then decide "Before I do anything else, I am going to straighten up the house then sort my yarn". Actually that is what I am doing right now.I have so many projects I promised for charity and gifts that I am overwhelmed. They say you can't eat the whole pie in one bite, but 1 bite at a time and eventually you will eat the whole pie. So,this morning I put all my yarn that is not in bins on the couch. I'll get to that later. Made a cup of coffee, vacuumed the living room floor. Straightened up a bit, loaded the dishwasher (running now) loaded the laundry (load going now) and answering your question. LOL 
My plans are this, put all of the wool in tubs or bags (so they all have a home) I am going to look through my pattern books and printouts, write a list of who I am making things for and WHAT I want to make them. Go through the patterns, pull 1 out say "for husband", get the wool and needles needed and put them in a bag and set aside. My plan is to "bag up" each persons project with pattern and yarn in a bag. Then put them on a shelf or in a bin. Have no more than 2 or 3 projects going at 1 time. The rest stay on the shelf or in the bin and out of sight. When I am done 1 I put it in a bag with the persons name on it and start a new one. Just pick up the bag with the pattern already inside, and off you go.   I really hope this helps.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

No, You are in good company. I too do the same thing and my husband is understanding, but to a point. I also purchased a knitting machine several months ago and have no luck getting it to knit. I did reorganize my home office and now my knitting machine, patterns, boxes of stuff that came with it are all located in the room. At least I can close the door, so he doesn't have to look at it. 

Don't know what to say, except take some time to organize so your "stuff" at least looks neat. 

BJ


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I SO feel your agony. I work as much as 12 hours some days and come home to a soon-to-be 6 year old granddaughter and a 28 year old daughter who is tired from working all day. My daughter keeps the place tidy but dinner must be done, chores done, and the animals tended to. I absolutely MUST work on knitting every day. It is the only thing I can do to unwind and have something to show for it. It is also the ONLY thing I can do that my husband doesnt know anything about and cannot criticize.
My yarn is somewhat organized and catalogued. WIPs, not so much. There arent too many but more than a few. I am looking for a very nice cupboard or two to store yarn in. Have found an antique wine cupboard which has perfect stash capability.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> what would you do....


oh dear, sometimes too much is rather overwhelming. How about a major organization project to tame the 'too much'.

Quickly (without thinking about it too much or getting distracted) sort all the yarn into

1. Projects i'm doing now (no more than three)
2. Yarn I love and will never give away or sell.
3. Yarn I think I might be able to give away or sell

For 2 & 3, if these labels don't work for you use something else.

Box up/label/put out-of-sight numbers 1 & 2.

As for housework, make knitting a reward for doing it. In any proportion that works for you. 20 minutes housework/cleaning project = 1 hour knitting. Overtime bump up how much housework done to a more realistic amount for the reward of 1 hour knitting.

I use to use a timer for housework, set for 20 minutes. After a while I found I was able to reset the timer for another 10, 20 minutes because I wanted to finished the task at hand.

It is all, in the little mind tricks  also,

1. When you finish a project you can take yarn out for a new project. Shop your own yarn 

2. Don't buy any new yarn (the longer you go w/o buying the easier it gets not to buy)

3. After a couple of months reassess boxes 2 & 3 and see if there is any yarn you can actually give away or sell.

4. Rethink the knitting machine . . . yes, perhaps it was a good idea, but then again, it might be adding to the 'too much'. If you can't return or sell it ... put it away for now until the 'too much' is tamed.

Best wishes and it will be OK.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Jessica Jean, I would love to have a spare room, unfortunately, my stash is in my bedroom, nowhere else for it..It started off in a built in cupboard, then tubs under the bed, then plastic drawers against a wall, then large tubs on top of the drawers, now bags ontop od and around the drawers, and now the sitting room so we barley have room to sit without moving something, plus my knitting machine is set up in there now...ahhhhh


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do try to do this, but before I can sort one lot out, I need to move something else, before I knew it, it was a bigger mess than when I started.. Maybe I need to re organise myself and have another go.. thanks for your input.


taznwinston said:


> OK, first off, STOP. Take a breath, then decide "Before I do anything else, I am going to straighten up the house then sort my yarn". Actually that is what I am doing right now.I have so many projects I promised for charity and gifts that I am overwhelmed. They say you can't eat the whole pie in one bite, but 1 bite at a time and eventually you will eat the whole pie. So,this morning I put all my yarn that is not in bins on the couch. I'll get to that later. Made a cup of coffee, vacuumed the living room floor. Straightened up a bit, loaded the dishwasher (running now) loaded the laundry (load going now) and answering your question. LOL
> My plans are this, put all of the wool in tubs or bags (so they all have a home) I am going to look through my pattern books and printouts, write a list of who I am making things for and WHAT I want to make them. Go through the patterns, pull 1 out say "for husband", get the wool and needles needed and put them in a bag and set aside. My plan is to "bag up" each persons project with pattern and yarn in a bag. Then put them on a shelf or in a bin. Have no more than 2 or 3 projects going at 1 time. The rest stay on the shelf or in the bin and out of sight. When I am done 1 I put it in a bag with the persons name on it and start a new one. Just pick up the bag with the pattern already inside, and off you go.   I really hope this helps.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats the best idea I've seen and heard so far Taznwinston. I think I will start mine today to get it all cleaned up. My hubby doesn't say anything unless I keep buying more yarn. He asks me what I'm making with that? My biggest part of my stash is in Michigan but their all in see through drawers that I spent alot of money on at JoAnns. So I'm some what orgainzed. I really like the idea of putting the yarn, needles and pattern in storage bag. I think my husband would be so proud of me. lol


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well they say talking a problem through helps, and Im pleased to say after my posting and all your replies, I at least feel motivated to DO SOMETHING soo for this weekend I am planning on doing the washing and ironing, putting the machine away, and using up the yarn/projects I have in the sitting room, making a weeks menu so I can shop for it on my shopping day which is monday. and then having a good clean in the sitting room next week when it will hopefully be de cluttered. I am definately NOT coming on the computor, or I will get sucked into KP, FB, or my family tree programme, so see you all, Monday evening...bless you all



elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I so agree with Wordancer. You are "right on"!
What you have said applies to everything in life.
Well written.......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, having a kit - bought or assembled by oneself - is no guarantee that the project will ever get begun, let alone finished. Besides my WIPs, I also have kits - one I bought and other's I've made ... in an unusual fit of organization. 

Things to do - knitting and the rest of life - are always more numerous than the time in which to do them all.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I was over run with yarn, patterns and such everywhere. I recently organized all my yarn in see through drawer bins by yarn weight and also some bins by color. I now feel less anxious and when I see a pattern I must make I can go to the correct bin to see what yarn I have available, and this is crucial, BEFORE I buy more. I feel much more relaxed and not so yarn bound. I also went to garage sales a couple weekends ago and bought a wonderful tall narrow chest with drawers. My plan is this weekend to spruce it up and this will hold all those printed patterns. There are seven drawers and I can organize by baby items, hats, scarves, gloves, sweaters, you get the idea.
I think it is important to organize and the hard part may be to keep it that way. Each time I finish a project any leftover yarn goes right into the correct bin, immediately. I hope this helps.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

buttons said:


> Thats the best idea I've seen and heard so far Taznwinston. I think I will start mine today to get it all cleaned up. My hubby doesn't say anything unless I keep buying more yarn. He asks me what I'm making with that? My biggest part of my stash is in Michigan but their all in see through drawers that I spent alot of money on at JoAnns. So I'm some what orgainzed. I really like the idea of putting the yarn, needles and pattern in storage bag. I think my husband would be so proud of me. lol


Thankyou for your reply. I did this for myself. I was feeling so overwhelmed. Once I was finished a project I sat around on KP or Ravelry and sought out a "next project", forgetting the fact that I already have a ton of patterns and yarn. So this works for me. I know how many items I need to make, kept them relatively simple or small (no time for afghans) and I know I can cross it off my list when done. I tend to be a person who needs to see the tangible results, many people are like that. For me, it works because I don't "have to think of the next project", it's already there, just waiting for me.
Good luck


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently gave away two large bags of yarn to a woman who makes many wonderful charity items. I kept my lovely wool and other animal fibers. 

I still have a small amount of acrylic yarn for items I will knit and donate. But I'm not a fast knitter and my hands will not allow me to knit as many hours as I want or even have available, so my charity knitting is getting less and less. 

So far, my stash fits in about 9 large bins. Really, I can't allow more than that -- it's likely more yarn than I have life left. 

I only have two WIPs right now.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. Every few weeks I take a morning or afternoon to just sort it into some sort of order. I rarely finish. In nothing flat it is a mess again.
My worst nightmare is if I die how is my family going to cope with this?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> My worst nightmare is if I die how is my family going to cope with this?


Send it to Goodwill or sell for $5 a bag full at a yard sale?

A little tongue-in-cheek I know, but be sure to let your family know what to do with your yarn and craft items. Divide it among knitting friends, send it to knitting groups that knit for charity. Or be frank with your family (in a letter to be open only after you die) about how much money is tied up your yarn, yarn tools, patterns and they should try to sell it on line  through KP perhaps?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Make a promise to YOURSELF to address the problem of buying more yarn than you are actually using AND REFUSE TO EVEN THINK ABOUT BUYING YARN FOR THE TIME BEING.
OTHERWISE, 
You are just spinning your wheels. 
Instead of "some sort of order", stop and think about it.
Examine your WIPS and CHOOSE DETERMINEDLY. DON'T BACK DOWN!
Classify them first. 
1. Which WIP has the nearest deadline? 
Get it out, put it by your knitting nest to be worked on and and finish it, REFUSING TO EVEN THINK ABOUT ANY OTHER.
OR
1. Which WIP is most nearly completely finished? 
Then, get THAT ONE out, put it by your knitting nest to be worked on and finish it, REFUSING TO EVEN THINK ABOUT ANY OTHER.
OR
1. Which WIP is NEVER going to be worked on because you don't like it or some other reason?
Get it out, frog it, and put THAT yarn away for another project. It goes into a bin labeled "FUTURE PROJECT YARNS"
Don't fret over it at all. Forget it for the time being.

EVERYTHING ELSE goes WILLY-NILLY into a black plastic bag or other hold-all container and STUFFED into the closet, and damn the torpedoes!

Ignore the "looks" and comments from everybody. It will only make you feel guilty and keep you spinning your wheels. You will not get a handle on the projects and the mess will just get shuffled from one spot to another with nothing really accomplished.
THINK ABOUT IT:
Please realize something. Your family is going to do whatever they do with your craft materials and there is nothing, absolutely nothing you can do about it when you die. So, this is not something that you should even think about unless you have something very precious, like a vintage set of hooks/needles that are valuable and should be included in what you are leaving to a crafting relative/friend/organization; and your family should be aware of these stipulations.

By tackling my WIPS like this, I was able to get three finished, one frogged, and made a decision on what to work on next to the exclusion of everything else until it is finished and ready to use.

{quote=Joy Marshall]I have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. Every few weeks I take a morning or afternoon to just sort it into some sort of order. I rarely finish. In nothing flat it is a mess again.
My worst nightmare is if I die how is my family going to cope with this?[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

wordancer such words of wisdom! A great way to look at it and deal with it and very much like I have "trained" myself! Otherwise housework would never get done, knitting and reading are much more relaxing.



wordancer said:


> elaine_1 said:
> 
> 
> > what would you do....
> ...


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I love you all. I knit in the living room but stash in my "sewing" room. My side of the sofa gets pretty messy. Last week I worked 51 hours and spent my "free" time knitting. Need some days off to get house back in order. Fortunately DH has been working over and is behind in his home projects. He reads to unwind while I knit on the other end of the sofa.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

well my yarn was on book cases,but it got dusty and made me sneze,so now its all sorted, in boxes that will fit in my space,and all thouse shoe bags that don't really work , work fine for yarn,my good yarns,they didn't want to slide on the carpet,so i got poster board and put under the bags,slip under the bed just fine, every thing is sorted by type of yarn and labled,it really felt good to get it manageable, i was thinking of moving out of state when i started sorting,but now that my yarn mess is manageable, mabe i won't,thinking of moving all that stuff was a real eye opener,oh and all those boxes of yarn is acrilic for sippers an such, i have 10,grand children,and a hord of nephews who want slippers ever year,i took a break from knitting and am doing the stash buster bag cal here on kp, have 1 made just need to line and finish and on to next,i want to make these for my grown neices for Christmas all in acrilic


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> ... tall narrow chest with drawers. My plan is this weekend to spruce it up and this will hold all those printed patterns ...


Warning! Chests of drawers are designed to bear the load of neatly folded clothes, not stacks of (much heavier/denser) paper. Keep your garage-saling eyes open for steel (office) file drawers; _they_ are designed to hold up under massive weights of just papers.


----------



## fun knitting (May 17, 2012)

This is too funny. I have been crocheting for years but only just started knitting recently. You can't count the years I knitted pot scrubbers out of netting, (can you?) anyway my closet in the spare bedroom is full of yarn, used, new, left over and in use. I don't know if I can ever get it all made up but I am going to keep trying. Some of it is left over from projects finished years ago and some is destined for as yet unplanned projects. I am so glad this is a common problem. Now I can tell my husband it is a known ailment of all who knit or crochet. I can also tell him this can be put in the same class as all of his tools, nuts, bolts, and screws.


----------



## myrtle7545 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, my, you've described my life- exactly - except I basically then gave away the knitting machine I never opened, knowing I NEVER would!
I gave almost ALL my yarn away to a widowed friend who supports herself with her crocheted hats - then bought several hundred dollars' worth of new yarn in short order  
In my case I believe it's somewhat of an addiction OR I'm completely unrealistic about how quickly I can use up the amount of yarn I buy/have on hand. 
At least it!s not immoral or life-threatening!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

fun knitting said:


> This is too funny. I have been crocheting for years but only just started knitting recently. You can't count the years I knitted pot scrubbers out of netting, (can you?) anyway my closet in the spare bedroom is full of yarn, used, new, left over and in use. I don't know if I can ever get it all made up but I am going to keep trying. Some of it is left over from projects finished years ago and some is destined for as yet unplanned projects. I am so glad this is a common problem. Now I can tell my husband it is a known ailment of all who knit or crochet. I can also tell him this can be put in the same class as all of his tools, nuts, bolts, and screws.


Whenever I wanted a new small kitchen appliance and my husband asked me why, I would say for the same reason he used his tools. Worked every time.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I keep up with my stash on Ravelry. It works great. I can see on the screen what I have and match it up with patterns that I also have listed in my library on ravelry. It is a great help for getting/keeping organized. It can me a bit time consuming to get it going, but now that it is, I love it!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

A lot of times the pattern looks good. But then you find it's some technique that's very tedious, or it doesn't fit right, or it doesn't look the right way then you chuck it aside. I don't think I've done one project where I haven't ripped something out because I wasn't happy with it. I think we knitters and crocheters are our own worst critics.

I see this in a lot of knitting forums. People are asking for pattern help. Sometimes it's something minor and we need a little clarification, yes. But I see a lot of people who see a pattern and just begin doing it. It's beyond their skill level so it's over their head and they ask for help out of desperation. They end up being unfinished WIP's. Is this your problem? I know when I first started knitting, I had a devil of a time with certain patterns and laid them aside, only to find that they came easy a year later. My skill level had improved since then. What I would suggest is going to sites like Red Heart yarn, Caron, and Lion brand's pattern sites and paying attention to the skill levels they show. If you're a beginner, do beginner patterns until you gain confidence. Then move up to the intermediate. Ask if you must, certainly, but also avail yourself of Youtube. I know I've learned so much from video instructors there in the last six months. Many times, they have work along projects where they show you step by step how to do something. This only goes to show that you can teach an old dog (me) new tricks. Youtube has become my best friend.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do hope that none of y'all are doing these stash discussions in sight of open bags of yarn...especially the natural fiber. It is October folks.

Make sure you don't splash any of the bags...or go out in the rain. Don't eat around them at any time until 5 days and nights past All Hallows Eve and Halloween.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I do hope that none of y'all are doing these stash discussions in sight of open bags of yarn...especially the natural fiber. It is October folks.
> 
> Make sure you don't splash any of the bags...or go out in the rain. Don't eat around them at any time until 5 days and nights past All Hallows Eve and Halloween.


Huh?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We're within two weeks of October 31st. I was trying to be funny.



mom2grif said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope that none of y'all are doing these stash discussions in sight of open bags of yarn...especially the natural fiber. It is October folks.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

_I_ thought it was funny; I just didn't comment.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


put a lid on the promises. Send out IOU's and do what I did recently. Put the knitting down and take a nice walk. Then come home tidy up and rest awhile. You'll figure it out.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Elaine, I am in the same type of predicament except no knitting machine. 

The first thing to do is to be open with anyone who you promised any knitting. Tell them you have bitten off more than you can chew and you have to get things in order. The may not get what was promised them for quite some time. Maybe even a year. I know this sounds harsh but anyone concerned about you will understand.

The relief from just exempting yourself from a dateline will hopefully be immediate. From there you will begin to think more clearly.

The next thing that may bring order is just to make 2 simple lists. Make one a must do this this week and a must do list until complete. 

The must do would be immediate pressing issues such a cooking,cleaning
pay bills
hair cut
sort email

THe other list should state bigger or more time consuming jobs.

assign yourself a set amount of time to work on a set project.ex--- You will only work on organizing the knitting supplies for 1/2 before taking a break. After your break resume the organization or if you want variety tackle some other issue for 1/2 hour as well. Again take a break. follow this pattern and take only very small bite. Don't ;look at how much there is left to do just look at the parts that you begun. After a few sessions you will see progress and even likely gain momentum.

If you have a friend sometimes it is nice if they can hekp you get yourself on your feet and you later buy them dinner or help them as well. Work can be turned into fun when you have great company, also wine helps!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think i rate up there with Jessica-Jean,i'm not game to count my wip. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Ohh, you've just made my day! I'm in exactly the same boat! I bought a second hand knitting machine, then moved house - to a much smaller house - though we do have a floored attic, so the knitting machine has been stored up there! I went to assemble it the other day, cleared all the storage boxes to one end of the attic to give me room - and discovered (after 3 hrs looking for the instruction manual in order to set it up!) that the attic ceiling isn't high enough to accommodate any knitting machine! So it's now under grandson's bed. I have nowhere to set it up and need an extension to this house. At the moment, I'm stuck in a corner of the kitchen with several bags of wool beside me, my computer - and my knitting pins! With all that stress, it's no wonder we turn to knitting in order to relax! But, very soon, I'll be picking everyone's brains in order to produce something on this knitting machine - once I find a corner in which I can sit at it!! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you!



elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm trying to knit very fast and hoping I live to be well over 100!! The can tolerate my stash until then!!


Joy Marshall said:


> I have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. Every few weeks I take a morning or afternoon to just sort it into some sort of order. I rarely finish. In nothing flat it is a mess again.
> My worst nightmare is if I die how is my family going to cope with this?


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

It's nice to know that there are other crafters who have the same problem and interest. I have an abundance of fabric and yarn and store it in different areas and forget I even bought it. Organizing isn't as easy as it sound. I would love to have a wall system with shelves to store my lair and be able to see what I have.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, realizing that stash-overflow seems to be common amongst so many of us, I have stopped feeling guilty about my mess!
Why was I so conceited as to believe that I could be the only person with a stash problem?
However, mine is more of a whole-of-life situation. I was born naturally untidy, and have developed it to an Art [with a capital A].
Then I took up Tapestry, followed by Machine Embroidery, evolving through three different makes of Machine.
This meant that stashes of knitting wool lovingly hoarded for years tended to 'melt into the background' so to speak.
Then along came a Winter when I was virtually immobilized by Bronchitis, and knitting simple squares was all I seemed to be able to manage. This meant that the tiny stash of wool went 'viral' and now fills a corner of my living room.
Help! I'm becoming trapped in a coccoon of my own devising!!
Cones of thread, scraps of fabric that may one-day be used for applique, rolls of embroidery stabilizer, every handy sewing gadget known to mankind, bins filled with 'gunnas' ... [gunna-make-something-with-that-one-day] ... 
Even the small area of floor-space is diminishing!
Won't somebody please rescue me!?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I love all of these comments. You are so lucky to have so much yarn. I sit for hours looking at yarn on line and not buying it because I'm not sure what I would make. I have my WIPs going and maybe a skein or two more than that. Enjoy your yarn. Organized or not. Enjoy it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OK, first off, STOP. Take a breath, then decide "Before I do anything else, I am going to straighten up the house then sort my yarn". Actually that is what I am doing right now.I have so many projects I promised for charity and gifts that I am overwhelmed. They say you can't eat the whole pie in one bite, but 1 bite at a time and eventually you will eat the whole pie. So,this morning I put all my yarn that is not in bins on the couch. I'll get to that later. Made a cup of coffee, vacuumed the living room floor. Straightened up a bit, loaded the dishwasher (running now) loaded the laundry (load going now) and answering your question. LOL
> My plans are this, put all of the wool in tubs or bags (so they all have a home) I am going to look through my pattern books and printouts, write a list of who I am making things for and WHAT I want to make them. Go through the patterns, pull 1 out say "for husband", get the wool and needles needed and put them in a bag and set aside. My plan is to "bag up" each persons project with pattern and yarn in a bag. Then put them on a shelf or in a bin. Have no more than 2 or 3 projects going at 1 time. The rest stay on the shelf or in the bin and out of sight. When I am done 1 I put it in a bag with the persons name on it and start a new one. Just pick up the bag with the pattern already inside, and off you go.   I really hope this helps.


Exactly what I'm doing til I got distracted by the computer! Off on a long driving trip tomorrow and not only need to pack but am trying to prioritise what knitting to take! Various WIPS all needed for Christmas presents but I can't take them all. So having a big sort out/tidy up. Just went to vacuum out my knitting bag and the vacuum cleaner wont turn on - thwarted again!


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

What amazing friends you all are. Answering all questions so quickly and honestly these postings have made my week and I will be keeping them in my favourites too. So now I'm going to do my ironing and then plant out some winter pansies. I know I have been putting things off for too long but now I feel ready to have a go, and it's all thanks to you ladies you are a breath of fresh air in this topsy turvy world of ours.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I just look at all the wool,ribbon,embroidery threads,books,WIP etc,etc and tell my daughter-One day ALL this will be yours!


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

As I posted on a previous topic, I had 3 different knitting machines and found that it was really helpful to start off going to a machine knitting class. It is SO difficult to teach oneself & much easier if someone shows you how. Don't give up on yours
as with your odd leftovers you will be able to make some
really interesting fabrics/items.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OK, first off, STOP. Take a breath, then decide "Before I do anything else, I am going to straighten up the house then sort my yarn". Actually that is what I am doing right now.I have so many projects I promised for charity and gifts that I am overwhelmed. They say you can't eat the whole pie in one bite, but 1 bite at a time and eventually you will eat the whole pie. So,this morning I put all my yarn that is not in bins on the couch. I'll get to that later. Made a cup of coffee, vacuumed the living room floor. Straightened up a bit, loaded the dishwasher (running now) loaded the laundry (load going now) and answering your question. LOL
> My plans are this, put all of the wool in tubs or bags (so they all have a home) I am going to look through my pattern books and printouts, write a list of who I am making things for and WHAT I want to make them. Go through the patterns, pull 1 out say "for husband", get the wool and needles needed and put them in a bag and set aside. My plan is to "bag up" each persons project with pattern and yarn in a bag. Then put them on a shelf or in a bin. Have no more than 2 or 3 projects going at 1 time. The rest stay on the shelf or in the bin and out of sight. When I am done 1 I put it in a bag with the persons name on it and start a new one. Just pick up the bag with the pattern already inside, and off you go.   I really hope this helps.


That sounds like a good idea. I am in your predicament. I need to organize plus get things done for Christmas. Yes and get some cleaning done. I have to organize the sewing too and get one order out and begin on the grandkids requests. But I think that I first need to organize and clean one step at a time.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I was the same, had wool/yarn everywhere so what I did bought a couple of those storage bags the ones you use a vacuum cleaner on, put the wool that I knew was not going to use for a while, put patterns in a box...great A tidy room again....that way because I could not see all the yarn I found I could just get on with one project at a time without those thoughts 'oh I've got loads to do look at all that yarn' out of sight so to speak....
Yes I bought a knitting machine years ago, like you took forever to learn so sold it
Pat


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Your situation is a mirror of my life too. I'm always ending up in a situation like yours - mostly because I can't say 'N0' to others.
If I can't knit faster - I knit longer, and often into the night. It will get worse the nearer we get to Christmas!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I use my leftovers to make small holders for cell phones that hang around your neck or just put in your purse


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in the process of MOVING.....OMG..... and have to take all my yarn that was on shelves and in the closet and pack it up and move it. What a job! Like was mentioned in a previous post, I've put together "kits" and that's made it easier, but I can surely sympathize with you for I have so much yarn, needles and books that it's taken days and several trips of DH to move this stuff.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I'm lucky in a way - I don't really like to have more than one project going at a time. Right now, I have two, but it won't go beyond that. I only have two smallish bins with my stash. I reduced that substantially earlier this year by welling yarn I knew I wouldn't use on this website.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Most of my many bins of yarn are pretty well under control, it's my pattern stash thats gone Viral. Last week I decided to 'reorganize' as I had several bookshelves crowded with binders full of downloaded patterns. I decided that a few large binders should replace the many small binders taking up less space. Not so much. I seem to have been able to fill almost as many large binders. I have 4 large binders just for infant toddler patterns and now my youngest grand is almost 4 and my charity knitting is almost always the same few patterns as they are easy and quick to grab when off on the train to the city or dr. appt.
Ended up with at least a dozen piles of miscellaneous patterns that also need a home so back to those small binders anyway and the tale goes on. I agree that most of us seem to be more artistic and less 'organized'. I think by seeing all these beautiful yarns in our stash it gives us the impetus to create all the wonderful things for the ones we love. All the pics of finished projects on here is evidence of that. Anyway I've procrastinated long enough, back to working on MY STASH and hope you all enjoy your weekend with yours.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

I was in a similar predicament. I had yarn and patterns and even started projects and did not finish them before starting something else. I felt guilty at all the yarn in black plastic bags and decided enough was enough. I found a lady who knits items for children in poor countries and they go in shoe boxes with other items at Christmas so she knits gloves, hats, scarves for these boxes. She alsoknits very small baby coats for those born a bit too early at the local hospital and I gave her just about all my yarn. I kept some back. Seeing that go out of my flat felt wonderful and I have no regrets. Then I got 3 folders and put all my patterns in plastic sleeves and clipped into the folders so they are all organised. This has felt so good. I am not going to buy anymore yarn until I have used up what I have in stock. I knit a bit each day if I can but not guilty feelings if a few days go by and I don't do any. We are all the same! My friend does jewellery making and her sister has told her to buy no more stock.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Take a deep breath sit down and learn to use your knitting machine. You can eat an elephant one bite at a time and you can learn to do this one bit at a time. Do what is important to you and let the rest go. Hang a sign that says "Clean houses are kept by dull women." Relax, life is too short to be unhappy. :-D


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

My most favorite yarn shop closed recently and I purchased some of their lovely wooden crates that they had used to display yarn. You know that wonderful feeling of going into a yarn shope and just looking at all of the textures and colors. Now I have that at home. Lovely to look at. I can only do one thing at a time and the waiting list is long.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I do hope that none of y'all are doing these stash discussions in sight of open bags of yarn...especially the natural fiber. It is October folks.
> 
> Make sure you don't splash any of the bags...or go out in the rain. Don't eat around them at any time until 5 days and nights past All Hallows Eve and Halloween.


Can I use the yarn to make a 'mummy' figure of an impossible husband? I figured that I could roll him down a steep hill somewhere, preferably with deep water at the bottom.....


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

When I was recently looking online for addresses of where I could send my baby sweaters for charity, I ran across lots of sites that are requesting donations of yarn as they are a group of people of do the actual knitting for their charity. You could always box some up and send it out knowing it will be well used and will benefit those who are in need. I think it would help you to not be so overwhelmed if you didn't have all that yarn staring you in the face every day. Sure, you paid money for it, but it is not a waste to send it to a charity. Just a thought.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just unloaded a full garbage bag of yarn... there is a charity auction today and hopefully this will bring in some money for a local church. Whew... still have two bins... I got rid of most of my acrylics...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


I like to clear out my stash. I never get rid of baby yarn, yarn that was brought back by somebody from Ireland, nor a favorite yarn. But, I love to gather some yarn and donate it, preferably where people do not have much money to spend. I always feel good that my stash is down and I have more room. Uh, oh. You know what that means. 😀😀😀


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I think all the knitters go through this once in their lifetime (lol). I also faced this problem when my husband passed away 2 yrs ago and I moved in with my son. I sorted the yarn out gave 3 big garbage bags full of yarn to the Good will store so someone else can knit. then I organized the yarn which I kept in a beautiful curio in my room and displayed it. looks beautiful and make me happy to look at it, I still buy yarn but not as I used to, now mainly I try to use up the yarn I have and though it is hard to resist, I try to do all my house work before I knit. I knit daily as it relaxes me and knowing that the house work has been done makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG ! All the time ! ! 
Now, here's what I try to do. First of all, don't panic. Just make a start using up your stash - - bit by bit by bit. If you are overwhelmed thinking of what to make with all of it, make simple scarves. I make a chain, and then single crochet in each chain, every row. At the beginning and end of each row I leave a tail for the fringe. Not fancy but effective. You create a different look for each scarf simply by the amount of rows you make from each small skein. Sometimes you will have only one row. I use either white or black between each different color to kind of tie it together. Or aran or whatever color you have in abundance. Then give these lovely and useful scarves to any charity you prefer. You'll be amazed at how fast you use up that stash and at how fast your supply of scarves builds up.

It's sort of like when you've let the housework go for a while and don't know where to start. You just jump in somewhere, keep working at it and eventually you are done


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

How I envy you all with your stashes of wool. I bet it feels like going into a sweet shop. I moved to a smaller house and had to down size everything, so I looked through my wool and knit loads of lacy fingerless mitts, xmas baubles and scarfs and sold them to raise funds for our social club. Where I live wool shops are few and far between sadly, but I have now found Deramores on the internet and you never know I might just get a stash that is bigger than one box. In the corner of the room is a bag of beautiful new wool with sequins to knit a cardigan for myself for Christmas, don't know which Christmas yet. Tessa28


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well well well, and I thought I was the only one in this boat. Looks like I am in great company. I don't know about any of you ladies, but I have done the inventory thing when I did not have much yarn. I have done the give this away thing too and the Goodwill giveaway. My newest solution is NOT TO BUY ANY MORE YARN till I have used up what I have. Also planning of projects. The day after Christmas I start making stuff, I do not put it off till Thanksgiving and give myself health problems. Another solution is JUST SAY NO to projects. Your overall health is not worth the time you are stressing over things not done. Sounds good? But can I (or you) do it. As Shakespeare would say, ah, there's the rub! Everybody has their own way of doing things. Just have to figure out what works for you. And good luck.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

Give the yarn to charity or senior center or kid's camp. Clean house. Start one new project you really want to do.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have way too much yarn and projects to do also! Right now I'm concentrating on hats and scarves for Christmas. When those are finished I have two other projects lined up. My hubby got me a small bookshelf about three feet high and the same wide. It fits under the picture window right beside my knitting chair. He's hoping that I can at least keep my WIPs neat on it. Right now, not so much. Son is coming over for lunch so I'd better get it cleaned up before the Ohio State football game begins at noon. There's no interrupting the game!! Especially when both hubby AND son are watching!!
So off I go!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I think most people interested in craft go over the top and store all sorts of things hopeing that the assortment will be used soooooon.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Elaine, 

You are not alone.... When my home gets turned upside down and outside things are just topsy turvy, I know there is something going on in my life that I need to take a look at. This might be the same with you. I'm a person that likes to do many things.... so I've tried to say to myself.... can I use what I have rather than buy something else. It doesn't always work, but I think it has helped keep the inventory down. In the meantime, get thee to the store and buy some storage bins. Put all of that stuff inside..... Put like stuff with like stuff, don't be picky and don't stop and look get it in there. Then praise yourself for a good job done. 

Here is an idea that I picked up from FlyLady (free website that helps get your house in order). Each week a specific room is the challenge... and only 15 minutes a day, so you are not tied to it. She helps take the "overwhelmness" out of the whole darn things. And best of all the clutter is gone... one step at a time. 

Try and look at what you need to do in pieces not the whole enchilada. One step at a time... Most important, know that you have friends here on KP that will help you get through this. One step at a time!! 

Daphne


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I sympathize with your predicament.
> I too bought a knitting machine with the intention of using it to use up stashed yarn more quickly. Vain effort! Yes, it uses yarn faster than knitting by hand, but it's not nearly as relaxing! So, it sits gathering dust.
> 
> Yarn has some of the properties of a gas; it expands to fill the available volume. When we lived in a small space, my 'stash' filled two or three shoeboxes. When we moved into a larger house - and minus the two kids! - the largest room became my wool-room. Result? My stash now fills many assorted bins and boxes (plastic and cardboard); they're stacked up to the 8' ceiling in the basement and three deep against the front wall (insulation?). There's a narrow footpath between the industrial steel shelving on one inside wall and the stacks against the front wall, and that steel shelving is also full - though, to be honest, not _everything_ on it is wool.
> ...


Oh, Jessica-Jean, you are an inspiration to us all. I hope you don't mind but I am going to print out your post, laminate it and hang it on the wall for all to see. Perhaps I'll print out, laminate and hang many throughout the house....


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I've heard: She who dies with the most yarn wins. 

I've also heard: I won't die until I've used all my yarn so I'm going to live forever.

I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I agree that taznwinston has the best solution so far. Maybe just one more suggestion. Ask a friend who knows you well to spend a day to help organize. Of course this friend should also be someone who enjoys some kind of crafts, even better if it is knitting or crochet. Sometimes all we need is someone for support and encouragement to get the job done.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like you just described my life, except I don't have a knitting machine, other that my hands, and don't want one, either. I stay overwhelmed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great post I really like the idea of putting the yarn, pattern and who its for in a tote at least that way they would be contained... silly me thought that the 2 very large and very old file cabinets would hold everything... and I thought the book case would hold all my patterns and magazines,, books.. etc.. but I was wrong there too.. 
I think today I will go to the grocery store and get some of those recyclable totes for a dollar and organize my projects... the problem I have is when I'm close to finishing up a project I get side tracked and start something altogether new instead of whats on my list of things to do.. so that means more yarn and more space.
I do keep the house up.. hubby never says anything he just starts cleaning... not fair. He works 50hr weeks and I work 26 hour weeks.. I pick up the slack by doing the errands and shopping.. so I have to make sure the house is nice and tidy for him...


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I watched one TV episode of "Hoarders", and although I'm not that bad, it cured me.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

I had the same problem about a year ago. 4 drawer chest of drawers stuffed full and a large rubber maid box full. Finally got the courage to get rid of it all, except one item I was working on(still there) . Told myself only work on one or two items at a time and only get enough yarn for these project. I now have 4 small reusable bags with yarn and projects. I too bought a small table top knitting machine and got rid of it. I was getting frustrated trying to figure it out. Wasn't relaxing enough. Back to sitting down watching tv, hand knitting and relaxing


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL I skip putting in the needles because I reuse them for other projects, but the rest (yarn in bags with intended pattern) is spot on. The other is take all the spare/left over yarn and put it in one bin or box (in plastic bags if latter) and mark on the top what you have in and make the paper big enough to add to it. If you really can't use it in the next six months, then make someone else's day and donate to a local charity.


taznwinston said:


> OK, first off, STOP. Take a breath, then decide "Before I do anything else, I am going to straighten up the house then sort my yarn". Actually that is what I am doing right now.I have so many projects I promised for charity and gifts that I am overwhelmed. They say you can't eat the whole pie in one bite, but 1 bite at a time and eventually you will eat the whole pie. So,this morning I put all my yarn that is not in bins on the couch. I'll get to that later. Made a cup of coffee, vacuumed the living room floor. Straightened up a bit, loaded the dishwasher (running now) loaded the laundry (load going now) and answering your question. LOL
> My plans are this, put all of the wool in tubs or bags (so they all have a home) I am going to look through my pattern books and printouts, write a list of who I am making things for and WHAT I want to make them. Go through the patterns, pull 1 out say "for husband", get the wool and needles needed and put them in a bag and set aside. My plan is to "bag up" each persons project with pattern and yarn in a bag. Then put them on a shelf or in a bin. Have no more than 2 or 3 projects going at 1 time. The rest stay on the shelf or in the bin and out of sight. When I am done 1 I put it in a bag with the persons name on it and start a new one. Just pick up the bag with the pattern already inside, and off you go.   I really hope this helps.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

As your husband, my eyes glaze over reading your note! We do get excited reading or seeing a new project, stop the current one and go on to another. I think we just need to stop, put it on the back burner, get to the house, bake something good that smells up the house so hubby will notice, and then get going again with new priorities.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I had this going on so I went through my things bagged up yarn for projects and the name and page of the project then put them on ravelry and where the project was located, took awhile but was worth it. Then put all my yarn on ravelry and needles. Took forever but so glad I did!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


Make a list of 'to do's' and cross off things one at a time


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Kathyretired said:


> I watched one TV episode of "Hoarders", and although I'm not that bad, it cured me.


lol


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the question is, have you ever refrained from biting off more than you can chew....


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Your plan sounds very helpful. I just have my yarn in boxes, bags and totes for now and have to go through most of it to find what I want. I have been doing the bags with pattern, fabric and name of person it is for with my quilting stash and it is helping to get that stash under control!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

elaine 1
As ypu can see, this is a large sisterhood!!
Don't let it depress you; and don't give it all away just to get it out of sight-- one of the ideas that works for someone else might work for you too. Take it little at a time, organize it into projects, put it in bags to keep clean until you can deal with it; you'll eventually get it all going and master that machine too. Just don't sell yourself short because you're in a bad mood today.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Elaine, I recognize in myself the potential to become overrun with....name your poison. So when I must organize something, (I have to be in a somewhat unyielding mood), I ask myself this question:

IF I were in a store today, would I buy this item. If the answer is yes, I keep it. If the answer is No, I toss or donate. Not the solution to the whole problem, but really helps to keep me in check.

Specific to yarn, if it feels un-nice in my hands for whatever reason, I donate it.

Good luck. Remember there is value to your serenity. Letting go sometimes feels good!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

elaine_1-Been there, done that (as have probably most of us here on KP!) Read taznwinston's post (just a few below your original post). She gives good advise. It's all about prioritize and organize. If you set your mind to it, you can get the worst done in one day. Make a list-write down what you need to do, then check things off as you finish each item. You'll become energized as you see your to-do list become shorter. Where to start-hubby and home. Get all that squared away, then tackle the yarn/knitting. taznwinston's post gives good ideas as to how to organize. Do that for now and use her system until/unless you find something that works better for you. Once you get everything squared away, hubby will be happy, you'll be happy, and it will be so much easier to keep up. You can do it!! Just put down all knitting and work out the problem. You'll be happy you did. Denise


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Be ruthless. I recently went through my stash and bagged all the single balls and parts thereof and advertised them for free on Kijiji.I had more responders than yarn. Refuse any requests for knitted projects for others and let yourself work on projects you want to do with no deadline for completion. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the forum and the lingo. Help please. What's WIP.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Conniela said:


> I'm pretty new to the forum and the lingo. Help please. What's WIP.


*W*ork *I*n *P*rogress


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Teach your hubby to knit?


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also have a knitting machine. I found I couldn't use a lot of the yarn I already owned with it, and I had to buy patterns with machine instructions instead of using the one's I had. I also learned that knitting by machine isn't the same thing AT ALL as by hand. Products are similar, but the craft, for me, is completely different. 

When I was in your situation, I packaged up the yarn in bags of similar types, got a cheap filing cabinet to file patterns, and put the entire stash into a walk in closet I had in the basement. I actually liked it. It was like having my personal LYS in my basement.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

A friend came to stay and, wonderful girl that she is, thought she would spend an afternoon sorting out my stash. My stash still looks the same, although some of it is now in bigger boxes. And although my stash had looked disorganised, I knew where everything was. It takes me a long time to search for specific balls of yarn now. But my non-knitting friend said she had had the most relaxing afternoon ever, a touchy feely afternoon with lots of balls of yarn, gorgeous bright Indian summer colours. And I had forgotten how beautiful some of my stash was.
So there is a rainbow to be found in the messiest of wool stashes. 
I hope you manage to box some of your yarn; it'll be joy for another day.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been meaning to post this link for some time for all you hoarders...I mean stashers would be LYS @ homers. This story was in one of my crochet magazines. It made me really stop and check myself when I think of women in impoverished nations who would welcome some of your and my yarn. If you are interested in making a donation of your yarn then definitely check this story out.

http://www.krochetkids.org/who-we-are/our-story/
(((and now back to my project at hand!!)))


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

It sure makes me feel better knowing it isn't just me that 
has alot of yarn all over the place. We're all alike, all over the world. Back awhile I realized that there wasn't any more room for "my stuff". I still had yarn from the 70's, that hadn't even been used. It was sort of hard, but
I laid everything out, over beds,chairs, davenport, and by types - and stared at it. WHAT WAS I GOING TO DO WITH EACH
PIECE? Alot I kept just-in-case I could use it somewhere.

I ended up putting 1/3 of my yarn, many full skeins, in bags
to give away. The womens' state prison is within 20 miles
of where I live. After checking first, I took the bags ur there. I got a card later saying the ladies were so excited 
to get more that just left over balls. Some were making gifts for their families.

I'm trying to use what I have left up first, but did break doen last week and go 2 skiens. I try to tell myself YOU DON'T NEED THAT COLOR--WALK PAST IT.

All we can do is try.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I would look at the promised work, and see prioritize that...even alert some of the people who requested items that it may be after the holidays before the item(s) are completed. I would then look at the housework, and see what REALLY has to be done...even ask DH for a little help...after all, he lives in the house just as you do! Little things that he can do will help a lot, and then you can to the knitting/crocheting. Don't forget that you need to move around a little as well...maybe the two of you could talk evening walks together. Break the "monster" in smaller more do-able projects, and bit by bit, you'll get it all accomplished! Happy knitting!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I recently gave away two large bags of yarn to a woman who makes many wonderful charity items. I kept my lovely wool and other animal fibers.
> 
> I still have a small amount of acrylic yarn for items I will knit and donate. But I'm not a fast knitter and my hands will not allow me to knit as many hours as I want or even have available, so my charity knitting is getting less and less.
> 
> ...


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I recently gave away two large bags of yarn to a woman who makes many wonderful charity items. I kept my lovely wool and other animal fibers.
> 
> I still have a small amount of acrylic yarn for items I will knit and donate. But I'm not a fast knitter and my hands will not allow me to knit as many hours as I want or even have available, so my charity knitting is getting less and less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

I felt that way about a year ago. I made a commitment to myself not to buy any more yarn until I used up some of what I had. I've been really good about that. I've only bought yarn for a couple projects that I really didn't have the right yarn for.
I also gave lots of the yarns to charity and friends. Small amounts I gave to my grandchildren's teachers for art projects. Bigger amounts I gave to a few friends and to the seniors group in our town. I really cut down and I don't regret it at all. I really try not to stash yarns as I never have the right amounts. Too much left over from a stash project is really wasteful and too little to finish a project made a person crazy!!


elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I really loved that story. Thank you so much for sharing it. It was so inspirational!


msdotsy1 said:


> I have been meaning to post this link for some time for all you hoarders...I mean stashers would be LYS @ homers. This story was in one of my crochet magazines. It made me really stop and check myself when I think of women in impoverished nations who would welcome some of your and my yarn. If you are interested in making a donation of your yarn then definitely check this story out.
> 
> http://www.krochetkids.org/who-we-are/our-story/
> (((and now back to my project at hand!!)))


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> ... make someone else's day and donate to a local charity.


It's by browsing those local charities' sales that my stash has grown to its size. However, I never would have seen, let alone bought, many of the lovely yarns I've brought home from the likes of Goodwill. I thank the people who donated them!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


What would I do? I would just walk away.

I would box up the knitting machine and return it. One less thing to deal with.

Put the yarn and pattern books away until another time. They will still be there.

You say you've promised to complete various knitting projects? Just say no, I am unable to do that right now. What's the worst that can happen? It can't be any worse than how you are feeling right now. I repeat, just say no.

As for the housework, tackle one chore at a time. Would your husband be willing to help? He could do one room while you do another room. Two working together makes it go faster.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just to let everyone know how helpfull you have been, I LOVE YOU ALL. Its terrible to get to this point, but I am pleased to say, Im on the way back. I have done the washing, Ironing, de stashed and cleaned the livingroom, machine has been put away, and Im down to two bags of knitting in the sitting room, one a work in progress, the other single balls of yarn that I am making gloves and hats for the grandchildren with. The biggest mess is in my bedroom, but for now it can wait, though I have made notes from all your replies on ways to tackle it... Right now I am exhausted but happy...thankyou all for taking the time to reply it really matters... xx



elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Tackle the first on your list. finish it., then the next and so on. You are frustrated, and don't know where to start. I also am that way. Since I have retired, I think I am super women, have all this time to knit and sew. Well, I have a husband to take care of, a house to clean, laundry to do , and the list goes on, and so does my promise list of will do for others. I found myself chasing my bottom side around in circles. So one day after not sleeping the night before because, I just didn't know how I was going to get everything done, I sat down and said this is ridiculous. So I set out a plan. I made a list of first come first serve, in my craft book, each day I set a side 3 hours to do my craft work, And that is all I do. My family know it is my "work time". One by one I got the things checked off of my list. Now when some one wants something done, I tell them, I will put you on my list and will do it as soon as I can. If you don't want to wait till I can,then I am sorry, you will have to have someone else do it. You can not believe the load it has taken off of my shoulders, and now I am only half crazy instead of completely crazy! I hope something like this will work for you, it did for me. Arlene


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Tessa28 said:


> How I envy you all with your stashes of wool. I bet it feels like going into a sweet shop. I moved to a smaller house and had to down size everything, so I looked through my wool and knit loads of lacy fingerless mitts, xmas baubles and scarfs and sold them to raise funds for our social club. Where I live wool shops are few and far between sadly, but I have now found Deramores on the internet and you never know I might just get a stash that is bigger than one box. In the corner of the room is a bag of beautiful new wool with sequins to knit a cardigan for myself for Christmas, don't know which Christmas yet. Tessa28


Its the same where I live, I get some of my wool from deramores too, but have found a couple of groups on Facebook that sell good quality wool/yarn


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Plenty of good ideas to organize and use up stash. Now, to follow through on the plan! Wish me luck!


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

How did you guys know I was going to bring up this subject?I have 7boxes full of yarn of all sorts plus roving to be spun. These boxes are almost as tall as me. I'm only 5' 1 and these boxes come up to my bra line. One reason I'm so overwelmed is I don't have any one to knit for other than dh. When I try to sell stuff no one wants to buy it. So I do try to do mittens for our church mitten tree.


----------



## patti8 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think most knitters have extremely large stashes of yarn . This is what I am in the process of doing.
Get different size clear boxes from shoe size to sweater. Put all of one yarn in box, copy the picture of the item you want to make to tape to front of box, next make a copy of the pattern and on this where the patten came from place this in the box with yarn. It is a little time consuming but oh it really helps. The boxes can be stacked on top of each other.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I do the same thing. It must be the Autumn air lol. I am in the process of going through all bins/projects/patterns etc. to get them re-organized. After years of being a seamstress and collecting fabric I have 25 or 30 crates of that to get through also. I am determined to stop shopping for new patterns or yarns until what I have has been chopped in half. (Except for gifts for new babies/weddings etc. Those new special attention) I figure by the time I get to the half way point, I'll be dead and someone else can go through all the rest of it. I have three daughters none of which sew or knit/crochet so I guess I better find a friend to inherit it all. I too hate the feeling of things being unorganized or out of my control so-to-speak. I need to know where to find what. Most of the fabric is inventoried and the lists for each crate in a binder. I am doing that with the yarn also. I just keep adding to the yarn way too fast. There's just so much fun yarn out there to 'have to have'. A couple years ago we moved onto 4+ acres. It is wonderful but has also given me enough out door projects to last me the rest of my life. Sometimes it is tough to choose what to do when. I wish I had two or three of me sometimes LOL then I could enjoy all of it faster!!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I am so glad someone started this post. Yes, I am in that position myself - do I knit? - do I quilt? - do I paint? - 
I believe staying off ravelry.com and all those other sites is a start for me not to begin something new. Better said then done. It is this urge to just BROWSE that gets me into trouble. For example - today I ordered a pattern for Waldorf dolls. Why??? Well, my reasoning is ... I can make more doll clothes and use up more scraps. Right. It isn't that I don't have enough to do!!!!! 
I have no solution - I have a understanding hubby - he will vaccum daily, take out the trash and sometimes feed the pets LOL ... maybe I should just sometimes feed him.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a knitting machine buried under a stash, under the bed stash, n the closet stash. Wip in bag hanging from closet door handle, another 2 wip's in a drawer by my bed. And a wip on top of my refrigerator so the cats can't get into it. Oh boy I understand what you are going thru...


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I just tell my husband it could be worst... it could be a "younger man"!!!! He never complains because my yarn and fabric hobby is a lot cheaper than his classic car hobbies. Two cars have cost more than our first two houses put together. He has a six car garage and I have one room in the house. That ends any discussion immediately. Plus I am always busy with one project or the other. So don't be so hard on your self. Besides yarn is not getting any cheaper and it doesn't go bad after extended periods of time.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I take knitting yarn over any YOUNGER man .... now if it was a young puppy


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hire a housekeeper or a service that comes in to clean once a month.

Marriage vows don't usually say the woman will keep a neat house - or that the man will earn enough money to have maid service.

Perhaps you can ask your husband to help you organize since he must be better at it than you. I'm sure he won't mind helping you.

My husband realized that his hobbies cost more money than mine - and that mine were just as important to me as his were to him.

He gave me this quote:
You don't have to finish but you can never quit.

I couldn't help him at his job but he helped me with mine. The house was OURS, not only mine.

Good luck!! Oh, and stop buying yarn. (for now!)

Just a thought: make a list of things you like to do and a list of things you need to do. The time you spend on the 'need to do' is how much time you get to spend on the 'like to do.'


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

DON'T DO HOUSEWORK! That'd be a big mistake! 

Hazel


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Are you saying a naughty word Hazel lol quote=Hazel Blumberg]DON'T DO HOUSEWORK! That'd be a big mistake! 

Hazel[/quote]


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

pemstags said:


> Are you saying a naughty word Hazel lol quote=Hazel Blumberg]DON'T DO HOUSEWORK! That'd be a big mistake!
> 
> Hazel


[/quote]

Yes, I said the "h" word! Shame on me! 

Hazel


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Get rid of the knitting machine. Sort the yarn, put in plastic bags, place in tubs. Catch up on the housework and then stick to a daily schedule. In free time knit and finish one project at time. As the projects are finished send them off and start a new project. Finish one project at a time. If you are anticipating working on a new project then you will finish the first project faster.


----------



## Mjean (Sep 4, 2012)

Well! You all have helped me make a decision; I will never even consider the act of buying a knitting machine! How nice to have a concept i can put completely out if my mind.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Mjean said:


> Well! You all have helped me make a decision; I will never even consider the act of buying a knitting machine! How nice to have a concept i can put completely out if my mind.


I bought a knitting machine once, thinking it'd help me speed up my knitting. I realized I had no desire to go through all the learning I'd have to go through to master the machine. I sold it.

I like knitting by hand a whole lot better.

Hazel


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Try not to buy any yarn until you have finished 2 projects.
Then put all the leftovers in a bag and donate them to a charity or a pre-school. That way one day you will end up in front of all the yarn. However..... I have been doing this for six months now and I feel I will be finished all my yarn by the time I reach 103.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i too had a knitting machine by the time you set it up rewind and wax the wool and cast on and learn how to use it could have done quite a bit of knitting.as far as keeping so much yarn i agree that to store it in kit form so you know what are going to do with it sounds good. i would take it one step further and use one of those vaccum bags to cut down on the size there fore using less room for storage.i love this site but it is a bad influance as it incourages me to buy more to do the diffrent items that i have been collecting patterns for and want to make,i hope i live to 100 and am able to keep making craft.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

frostyfranny said:


> Make a list of 'to do's' and cross off things one at a time


Or do a reverse list. When you finish a 'to do' write it down and checked it off at the same time.  When you reach the end of the list, everything is done.

_~from the woman who gets overwhelmed by lists because they keep expanding as you are writing them_
:mrgreen:


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

We are two peas in a pod.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that you have made a good "dent" in it all, it's time to count your blessings. Many of us on here live on disability or social security, and cannot afford to have "too much" yarn, if there is such a thing. I, personally, would never "get rid of it", you may not always be able to afford to buy more. But the stash, just like the housekeeping, is easier done in small blocks of time. Not so overwhelming that way. I sit on the computer for 1 hr, do the dishes, another hr on the computer, dust, etc. Keeps my feet from swelling from sitting too long too. As for the yarn left when I die, which won't be a whole lot, I have made my children promise to donate it for me. Otherwise, I have one son who would be sure to throw it away. I have extracted promises from all of them on this.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank goodness I am a person that gets bored after a year or two. I then put the current obsession away and pick another one up. 
My 'craft' room holds my sewing machines and jewelry makings, boxes and drawers of them. My bedroom holds my knitting machines, one is currently on the kitchen table. The garage shelves have boxes of material and craft tools that I am not currently working on.
I gave away 'all' my crosstitch threads and kits, finally decided I had enough obsessions with my wire-wrap/beading jewelry, my knitting/crochet and sewing/quilting.
When this yarn obsession is over, I wonder what I will decide to do...Jewelry is important as I sell quite a bit, and the 'inventory' is going down, but right now I am building my stash and enjoying my downtime knitting...but listening to the warnings on here. 
So as my storage is kind off FULL, I will make do with the bag under my side table and the large plastic box beside it, and knit enough that I can make room for more yarn. 
Thank goodness I don't have a lys, I would be in trouble.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You are not alone in your predicament. I know I have often thought that I could do everything I wanted to do. Now I have to decide what is more important at a particular time. I have so much stash that I make a lot of rugs for an animal shelter out of small bits knotted together and work on other charity knitting to help get rid of stash as well. The housework gets done when I am in the mood. Only me here so no problem there. If I am having visitors then the housework gets done very quickly and then I can rest. I can now please myself.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

A tidy house is boring, get to learn your knitting machine and learn to love it. the dust will wait for you. I have 7 different machines all of which have different best bits and i love them all. Enjoy a new hobby and relax


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

All I can say is that it took time to build the stashes and it is going to take time to work them out. I thought I had a yarn stash before today.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I used a timer this morning for just this very thing! So glad to hear someone finds this useful. Has anyone on KP ever gone to the Fly Lady website? Google her! Although I haven't seen anything about stashes, other ideas I've found useful.

Good luck! My eight large plastic bins are staring me in the space and I've just put another prayer shawl on my needles.

Slippers are up next as Christmas presents, but I promised a friend I'd knit her two daughters shawls for Christmas. One down, one to go.

May we all succeed and survive this coming season!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> I'm in the process of MOVING.....OMG..... and have to take all my yarn that was on shelves and in the closet and pack it up and move it. What a job! Like was mentioned in a previous post, I've put together "kits" and that's made it easier, but I can surely sympathize with you for I have so much yarn, needles and books that it's taken days and several trips of DH to move this stuff.


Gee, I hope it's not a long distance move..... I found part of my stash in the garage attic 17 years after our last move of a few blocks. I was NOT a happy camper; some of the stash has never been found. I think that was the revenge of DH at the time. Are you SURE you want your DH transporting your stash unchaperoned???? :~D!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I forgot a Helpful Hint that was shared with me long ago ... when overwhelmed, start in one corner of the room, and work around the room. Next Hint, only deal with one item, piece of paper once.

I was amazed at how good I felt when I saw a little bit of floor, and a chair with nothing on it. That motivated me to clear up the next foot. And a timer and 20 minute tme slots works great for this!

I've learned I'm the "traveller" type. I pick up one thing in one room, take it to the room where it is supposed to go, become distracted by something else, put the first item down, then take the other item and travel with it. I log 10,000 steps every day...but don't seem to accomplish anything. lol


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I think I'm lucky in a way - I don't really like to have more than one project going at a time. Right now, I have two, but it won't go beyond that. I only have two smallish bins with my stash. I reduced that substantially earlier this year by welling yarn I knew I wouldn't use on this website.


On the other hand, if you don't have 100+ WIPs going at a time, how do you know which ones you actually want to finish??? With many going, you at least get to start them :~D!


----------



## fun knitting (May 17, 2012)

I think I can do this. Actually I have already started but just don't have labels on them yet. some are stored in the basket by my chair in the LR. others are in a cloth bag on the floor by my chair and others are in the sewing/spare bedroom. I can only think of only 4 WIP so I will just work on them till I get them done. no 5. I forgot about 1 baby blanket I am knitting. okay lets get er done.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep...I feel your pain!!! I have several WIP and felt overwhelmed, so I went on a yarn diet, I have to finish two projects before I think about new yarn. A knitting notebook helps to remind me of all the items I have knitted and I wonder how I managed...the cleaning is a lost art

good luck


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm lucky in a way - I don't really like to have more than one project going at a time. Right now, I have two, but it won't go beyond that. I only have two smallish bins with my stash. I reduced that substantially earlier this year by welling yarn I knew I wouldn't use on this website.
> ...


HEAR! HEAR!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel that way about my spinning wheel. I love the thing but really I still do most my spinning on a drop spindle!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, my dear, you are in my thoughts as I have done the same thing with crafts but now do not work on them daily so all of the stashes is still Everywhere in the house.

I knit, crochet, quilt, make clothing for charity, counted cross stitch and regular embroidery. So I do understand.

Hang in there as I do see an end in site as I may have to have a garage sale--a Walk through one to sell everything.


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Taznwinston, you're brilliant! You should be a professional organizer ;-) Cheers, Forest Bird


----------



## ForestBird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi LunaDragon,
From Spring to Fall, I attempt to go do some work in the garden right after lunch (having lunch outside when possible). But, from mid-Fall to Spring, I sit at my spinning wheel after lunch and consider this my meditation / pondering time  My drop spindle keeps me sane when I'm a passenger with my hubby at the wheel :XD:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

This has been an interesting thread cause I'm in the same boat as the rest of you! The last couple of weeks I have really been burdened by the fact that I have so much yarn and it is so unorganized. I am so addicted to yarn I cannot pass up the yarn section of any store I go to, and I always come out with MORE yarn. I have tubs and tubs of yarn. Now my living room has huge bags of yarn piled in one of the chairs. I've got enough knitting tote bags to sink a battleship as well. HELP!!! I have got to just lay down my needles for a few days and get this house cleaned and organized. It is just a month away that I will be dragging out all my Christmas decorations (oh dear me) and will have that mess to deal with too. Years ago I bought a book called, "Speed Cleaning," by Jeff Campbell, and it taught me so much about cleaning/organizing. One thing he stressed that helped more than anything was to: Start in one room, work you way around the room top to bottom in a counter clockwise direction. Do NOT leave that room until you are completely finished. Then move to the next room and keep going like that. Tomorrow, I am going to start cleaning that way again and see if I can't get this clutter and yarn more organized. It's just that knitting is so fun and relaxing...housecleaning/oganizing isn't.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I can relate Elaine...even though I have all my yarn...natural fibers and acrylics all set up with pattern I want to use...I am fairly organized..but I lack storage for the growing stash/ patterns. lol

I was starting to feel a bit overwhelmed so...

My hubby is (started today) building more shelves in my sewing/ knitting and crocheting/ guest room on one entire wall.

Ceiling to floor and side to side 16 feet long by 12 feet deep..shelves will be 1 and 1/2 feet deep....
Just for storing all my projects...Topping them with crown molding and 1 quarter round on each edge..painting a soft white to blend in with room.

Needless to say I am sooooo excited..


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too!!! Although you may have me beat on WIP. I haven't been brave enough to do what you did and count them. I'd have a breakdown for sure trying to figure out how to finish them before I can't knit any more. 'sigh'.LOL Happy knitting.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I sympathize with your predicament.
> I too bought a knitting machine with the intention of using it to use up stashed yarn more quickly. Vain effort! Yes, it uses yarn faster than knitting by hand, but it's not nearly as relaxing! So, it sits gathering dust.
> 
> Yarn has some of the properties of a gas; it expands to fill the available volume. When we lived in a small space, my 'stash' filled two or three shoeboxes. When we moved into a larger house - and minus the two kids! - the largest room became my wool-room. Result? My stash now fills many assorted bins and boxes (plastic and cardboard); they're stacked up to the 8' ceiling in the basement and three deep against the front wall (insulation?). There's a narrow footpath between the industrial steel shelving on one inside wall and the stacks against the front wall, and that steel shelving is also full - though, to be honest, not _everything_ on it is wool.
> ...


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Teach them to knit. That's my plan


Joy Marshall said:


> I have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. Every few weeks I take a morning or afternoon to just sort it into some sort of order. I rarely finish. In nothing flat it is a mess again.
> My worst nightmare is if I die how is my family going to cope with this?


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Elaine - I not only have yarn, two big bins, I have fabric, 8 boxes and counting ,(quilting, clothing fabric) embroidery machine, (2) projects all over the place. I have taken a breather from "sewing". I am knitting now, or trying to,
I am a beginner. I have knitted several hats, scarfs and now socks. The problem is I am so slow :roll: My grandson wants a quilt, he is into music, so I am collecting music theme fabric. My granddaughter wants another quilt, she is now a teenager. The last one I made for her, she was 3-4 years old. 
I go in my sewing room and want to cry, soooo much stuff, it is a sin. I know I will never, in my life time, use up all this stuff. My daughter and granddaughter has no interest in "crafts". When I die I guess my husband can auction it off, and give the money to my kids!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

May I borrow your husband please, only for shelf building you understand. hah


CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I can relate Elaine...even though I have all my yarn...natural fibers and acrylics all set up with pattern I want to use...I am fairly organized..but I lack storage for the growing stash/ patterns. lol
> 
> I was starting to feel a bit overwhelmed so...
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda Moore (Oct 2, 2012)

It is good to know I am among friends. I too have so many projects on hand I don't know which to do first. I enjoy other crafts as well as knitting so my stash has crept out from my craft room to the hall and lounge. When I don't know what to do next I knit. So keep calm and keep knitting.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe ..well only if I can come too and we will have a nice cup of tea and scones...deal?

He is a dear..simply because he "gets" me..if that makes sense..and has supported whatever passion I may be getting into at any given time...IMHO..Smart man huh? lol

We have our spats but we always try to remember our vows 28yrs ago...and eat humble pie sometimes lol

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



elaine_1 said:


> May I borrow your husband please, only for shelf building you understand. hah
> 
> 
> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> ...


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I am overwhelmed with all the yarn and patterns I have collected. Now all the more that I am reading the KP forum. I feel I have this addiction and may need some intervention on this.

It takes so much time reading the KP forum every day. I love the news, patterns etc and adds to my pattern library. I ordered one from Amazon and shipping was 6 times the org price. so it became so expensive for one pattern. But when I see a good pattern that I like, I have to have it.

I will meditate and find a solution to curb my addiction. It is getting out of hand and I am getting really stressed out.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

all the replies are wonderful. Sometimes we are overwhelmed because we look at the whole project. My timer tells me I have to get to work and it also gives me permission to stop. You can eat an elephant one bite at a time, but give yourself permission to stop and digest also. I go kind of by the clock. I start at a left corner, and go clockwise around the room, 20 minutes at a time.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am in trouble, i knit, crochet and quilt, i didn't know i had to do CHORES, yuck. I also spend LOTS of time on here and can't get a thing done.
Maybe this is why i have no clean clothes. lol


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I can say I do know how to knit on my exercise bike! It helps pass the time on the bike to put my mind else where and come out with two good things, me and what I worked on.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I took a break from trying to do something about my own mess and saw your post. I'm going to PM you and maybe we can start a Yaraholics Watchers help line to help each other :thumbup: 


elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

PM me for my email address. I wish to join the group.


Celt Knitter said:


> I took a break from trying to do something about my own mess and saw your post. I'm going to PM you and maybe we can start a Yaraholics Watchers help line to help each other :thumbup:
> 
> 
> elaine_1 said:
> ...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not a very fast knitter, but all my family love hand knits, so I try to make each of them one item a year. I have two sweaters-one for each of my boys- in progress now, and a pair of socks for me that is my waiting time project, something to do in doctors' offices, etc. I try not to get too many projects going at once so I don't get stressed about getting them finished. Occasionally I actually get tired of knitting, or my CT starts acting up, so I stop for a few days until I am itching to get back to it. It doesn't take long!  My stash is in shallow, see through stackable tubs-8 of them right now. I have to be able to see what I have so I won't forget what I have and buy it again! lol!I could conceivably use it all up if I live several more years.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It sounds like we are all in the same mess. My plan is for now I don't care how many projects that I have on the go.Untill Christmas is over,no one will see me or my chair. Come New Years,well that is a differnt story.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It struck me as funny too!


Jessica-Jean said:


> _I_ thought it was funny; I just didn't comment.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If the Big Guy read your post, he'd thank God U R in Australia and I can't affort boat-fare!

I don't think anybody else COULD "rescue you" from your "mess". You'd probably have a fit if somebody started moving your stuff, telling you to get rid of this, finish that, frog something else..... You might even be tempted to punch them in the nose or at least, give them the "bum's rush" out the nearest door!

I am also naturally "a bit untidy" [read that messy because I never seem to have enough time to do all I want to do] and it has developed into an artform all by itself. Now, I tell myself my home is clean enough to be healthy, dust bunny friendly, and I know where the stuff is. If it bothers you to see a bit of dust on a table or a wet washcloth hung over the edge of the sink, don't come to my house!

Did I mention that as a former Patternmaker [ladieswear and lingerie] I also have a stash of self-created and purchased patterns, sewing machines [5], sewing supplies, fabric, and notions! The latest project is replacement of my raggedy [yes, rageddy---when they start to look REALLY RATTY is when they are really comfortable] nighties. Of course, I HAVE TO have hand-crocheted yokes or trims on them, so....



Sally Forth said:


> Unfortunately, realizing that stash-overflow seems to be common amongst so many of us, I have stopped feeling guilty about my mess!
> Why was I so conceited as to believe that I could be the only person with a stash problem?
> However, mine is more of a whole-of-life situation. I was born naturally untidy, and have developed it to an Art [with a capital A].
> Then I took up Tapestry, followed by Machine Embroidery, evolving through three different makes of Machine.
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, now that I'm "organizing" my stash [starting with the pattern mess because that's the worst] I can sympathize with the crafters who have let their stuff get out of hand. I spent a whole weekend with looseleafs and paper punch just organizing the knitting/crochet patterns. After FIVE HOURS on Sunday, I scarfed down a meal and went right back to it. I still have a large cardboard box full of patterns not organized.

AND THERE WERE VERY, VERY FEW DUPLICATES! The duplicates were "working copies" I had made to write all over and carry around, not caring if they got a little ratty while I worked on the project. Because the projects were finished, I could decide whether to keep them to have the comments permanently or recycle the paper. Any road, EXTRA copies to the recycl bin!

I also removed a much smaller box of old paperbacks that I am dragging [a few at a time] to work to donate to the Library. I'm not going to read them again, so why keep them? The Library has an old grocery store shopping cart with magazines/books that anyone may take and keep.

You may find, as I did, that getting your stash under control amounts to cleaning/decluttering your space. I "found" space under the TV for the Playstation and games and CD's and old video casettes that I'm keeping because I like to watch them over and over. It's only because the craft patterns are put away that I have that space usable for its original purpose now. :thumbup:

AND when you finish, you can pat yourself on the back and be smug about your Big Guy's "whatever" messiness! Of course, the OTHER stuff will be more noticeable then.... :x



> .....It's just that knitting is so fun and relaxing...housecleaning/oganizing isn't.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I was laughing out loud at one of these tales of woe--identifying with the problem and overjoyed that "hers was worse than mine.". 

I read the tale to my husband who wasn't in the least amused and even looked a bit grim. Best not to share.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Job VERY well done!


elaine_1 said:


> elaine_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> > I am on the point of break down, I have so much going on I dont know where to start. I have yarn/wool everywhere, I know my hubby is getting a bit sick of it, so I started to make baby items to give away to charity, Lots of the wool is leftover one balls from previous projects, Then I had this wonderfull idea, if I bought a knitting machine I could get it sorted quick smart. Wrong. ha I need to learn to use the thing first and anyone with one, knows its not a five minute job, so I now have machine, patterns user books ect all over the sitting room. and I have a list as long as your arm of projects I have promised to do, with Yarn ect. The house work has been left and is now beyond a joke, as well as other "stuff" going on. I think I have just got old and slow, Is it just me?? what would you do....


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

First things first. I've yet to hear someone eulogized as being a great houswekeeper. Just not that important. There is a learning curve to use a knitting machine. I suggest that you begin with small simple projects, then go to larger more complicated things as you learn. If your hubby is sick of it let him to do housework.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

I recently went thru my patterns and yarn stash with a very critical eye. We all have stuff we're not so enthusiastic about. Those went to charity for someone else to fall in love with. And it felt GREAT to shed some of what was at times overwhelming.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Camilla, if only I had the $$, I would glady pay you to RENT your storage-shelves-building-hubby for a week or two...... :mrgreen:


----------



## daisyscottage8591 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL at the comment about yarn replicating itself over the Halloween season ~ I am downsizing to a smaller home ((YAAAAAY)) and have consolidated all of my yarn into one area. I swear it had babies....that's the only way to explain how there got to be so much of it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I pay for a storage room climate controlled. It's costly but my sanity is worth it. When I had to close a classroom that had items I'd used for 42 years I had to get the storage area and it holds crafts too. Recently was given a treddle machine and it went there. My problem is I still have magazines, books, patterns, kits, catalogs AND I go into stores and buy the newer ones. There is no AA for crafters but should be. Or just compulsive shoppers but I don't buy regular purchases. I have gotten wire shelves and begun to take books/magazines/catalogs out of small bins onto the shelves. I'm sooo glad you are in my boat or I in yours because my family thinks I'm not like other people and here I've found " my people." thank you, thank you for making me feel ok with my delema.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> A lot of times the pattern looks good. But then you find it's some technique that's very tedious, or it doesn't fit right, or it doesn't look the right way then you chuck it aside. I don't think I've done one project where I haven't ripped something out because I wasn't happy with it. I think we knitters and crocheters are our own worst critics.
> 
> I see this in a lot of knitting forums. People are asking for pattern help. Sometimes it's something minor and we need a little clarification, yes. But I see a lot of people who see a pattern and just begin doing it. It's beyond their skill level so it's over their head and they ask for help out of desperation. They end up being unfinished WIP's. Is this your problem? I know when I first started knitting, I had a devil of a time with certain patterns and laid them aside, only to find that they came easy a year later. My skill level had improved since then. What I would suggest is going to sites like Red Heart yarn, Caron, and Lion brand's pattern sites and paying attention to the skill levels they show. If you're a beginner, do beginner patterns until you gain confidence. Then move up to the intermediate. Ask if you must, certainly, but also avail yourself of Youtube. I know I've learned so much from video instructors there in the last six months. Many times, they have work along projects where they show you step by step how to do something. This only goes to show that you can teach an old dog (me) new tricks. Youtube has become my best friend.


This is such good advise. I'm glad you and others are sharing your ideas. I've found projects in totes for the reasons you gave but thought I was the only one. Sometimes I don't find the pattern so have no idea what it was suppose to be. I've reballed the yarn , nothing else I could do. I also tole paint and quilt so that's more stuff. I say creating beautiful things is cheaper than a 
therapist to help me relax. The newer patterns are so creative. I enjoy seeing what other ladies..and gents..are thinking up. I think more space in newspapers should be used to make the public aware of the creativity going on in the communities. Glad to be in this predicament...with you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> I just unloaded a full garbage bag of yarn... there is a charity auction today and hopefully this will bring in some money for a local church. Whew... still have two bins... I got rid of most of my acrylics...


I have some plastic bags that you attach to a vacuum and they compress to hold clothes in a small space. Would it harm yarn to be compacted in those bags? I got them in Kmart but never used them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Johna said:


> Elaine - I not only have yarn, two big bins, I have fabric, 8 boxes and counting ,(quilting, clothing fabric) embroidery machine, (2) projects all over the place. I have taken a breather from "sewing". I am knitting now, or trying to,
> I am a beginner. I have knitted several hats, scarfs and now socks. The problem is I am so slow :roll: My grandson wants a quilt, he is into music, so I am collecting music theme fabric. My granddaughter wants another quilt, she is now a teenager. The last one I made for her, she was 3-4 years old.
> I go in my sewing room and want to cry, soooo much stuff, it is a sin. I know I will never, in my life time, use up all this stuff. My daughter and granddaughter has no interest in "crafts". When I die I guess my husband can auction it off, and give the money to my kids!


I joke that I'm putting in my obituary that everyone who comes to my wake/ funeral will be given fabric to take home. I figure I'll have a well attended send off...probably lined up down the block to get in.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> I really loved that story. Thank you so much for sharing it. It was so inspirational!
> 
> 
> msdotsy1 said:
> ...


I feel for poor people anywhere but I prefer to help people in Appalacia where great poverty exists or where Irene took so much from Americans. We have local women's shelters for abused families and they appreciate anything that takes their mind off their misery, too. Giving to other countries is also nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

killashandra said:


> I do the same thing. It must be the Autumn air lol. I am in the process of going through all bins/projects/patterns etc. to get them re-organized. After years of being a seamstress and collecting fabric I have 25 or 30 crates of that to get through also. I am determined to stop shopping for new patterns or yarns until what I have has been chopped in half. (Except for gifts for new babies/weddings etc. Those new special attention) I figure by the time I get to the half way point, I'll be dead and someone else can go through all the rest of it. I have three daughters none of which sew or knit/crochet so I guess I better find a friend to inherit it all. I too hate the feeling of things being unorganized or out of my control so-to-speak. I need to know where to find what. Most of the fabric is inventoried and the lists for each crate in a binder. I am doing that with the yarn also. I just keep adding to the yarn way
> 
> too fast. There's just so much fun yarn out there to 'have to have'. A couple years ago we moved onto 4+ acres. It is wonderful but has also given me enough out door projects to last me the rest of my life. Sometimes it is tough to choose what to do when. I wish I had two or three of me sometimes LOL then I could enjoy all of it faster!!


Your post made me think of college students...there is a group of poor gals and guys. Bet they would be glad to get yarn etc. and tension runs high there. They say weight gain in college groups is happening due to the stress of doing well there.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought I was getting bored with this topic, and wouldn't you know...two smart women show up and renew my interest. Entirely different topic and I wanted to start a new thread. but I wont. 

How do we know if we're beginner, intermediate, or advanced? We all start as beginner. No one says. I'm repeating myself and boring most who have read my posts, but Grandma taught me, and she was self taught. She gave the beginning stitches, and it was "off to the races". She never gave a thought after my initial training to "is she a beginner, intermediate, or advanced"


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've read my post again. Such a liar I am. I WILL start a new thread. I still consider myself between a beginner, and intermediate, but logically, I KNOW I'm advanced. I also know people of all skill levels are able to be designers. I will start a new topic (management will change where I place it, as they always do). How do you know if your beginner, intermediate, or advanced.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> I forgot a Helpful Hint that was shared with me long ago ... when overwhelmed, start in one corner of the room, and work around the room. Next Hint, only deal with one item, piece of paper once.
> 
> I was amazed at how good I felt when I saw a little bit of floor, and a chair with nothing on it. That motivated me to clear up the next foot. And a timer and 20 minute tme slots works great for this!
> 
> I've learned I'm the "traveller" type. I pick up one thing in one room, take it to the room where it is supposed to go, become distracted by something else, put the first item down, then take the other item and travel with it. I log 10,000 steps every day...but don't seem to accomplish anything. lol


When I retired unexpectedly, I had a huge room to empty. I made a chart of the areas that held things and then numbered them. I wrote the days I had to accomplish the task and under each day put the number of the areas I needed to attack. I was successful thank goodness! The dates kept me realistic in what I could accomplish without dropping dead of exhaustion. I have a habit of giving myself a drawn star when I check off an item on my to do list. I like to see the stars .. It motivates me to continue. I'm in a slump now in emptying mom's house but a friend told me she gets like that in the middle if a project but gets her steam back soon. I do what I can and note what I accomplished trying to see the glass half full.. Not half empty as the saying goes. If I don't get anything done like today I shopped for ribbon for my shirt, then I feel it's an R & R day...resting for the next attack. Critical thinking makes me less productive. Progress not perfection is a hood motto.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> elaine_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has this ever happened to you? how did you get out of it?
> ...


I'm bad...I wanted to see the before pictures too. .  if you think I should be showing mine , I can't ..don't know how to post pictures.  seriously, thanks for this chat. It's helping me think organized. Your room looks great! Lots of stars for you!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> This has been an interesting thread cause I'm in the same boat as the rest of you! The last couple of weeks I have really been burdened by the fact that I have so much yarn and it is so unorganized. I am so addicted to yarn I cannot pass up the yarn section of any store I go to, and I always come out with MORE yarn. I have tubs and tubs of yarn. Now my living room has huge bags of yarn piled in one of the chairs. I've got enough knitting tote bags to sink a battleship as well. HELP!!! I have got to just lay down my needles for a few days and get this house cleaned and organized. It is just a month away that I will be dragging out all my Christmas decorations (oh dear me) and will have that mess to deal with too. Years ago I bought a book called, "Speed Cleaning," by Jeff Campbell, and it taught me so much about cleaning/organizing. One thing he stressed that helped more tha
> 
> anything was to: Start in one room, work you way around the room top to bottom in a counter clockwise direction. Do NOT leave that room until you are completely finished. Then move to the next room and keep going like that. Tomorrow, I am going to start cleaning that way again and see if I can't get this clutter and yarn more organized. It's just that knitting is so fun and relaxing...housecleaning/oganizing isn't.


How I wish I'd read this sooner. I've gone in every room and the house is overwhelming, but friend says that's necessary to get into it. I'm going to make my charts and number them and organize them by dates I can destress my home. I know I can..I know I can..I know I can!


----------



## fun knitting (May 17, 2012)

This finally encouraged me to take action. Yesterday I sorted all of my yarn into space saver bags, cleaned out my closet and then stacked them neatly. Then I cleaned the rest of the house. I still have a couple of WIP in or beside my chair but now I don't feel like a hoarder. I even managed to throw some stuff away.  I agree my yarn seems to take up all the availabe space but I'm not buying anymore till I want too. :wink:


----------

